# Question about Panasonic 65VT30



## JesseMiller (Nov 10, 2011)

I just purchased the 65VT30 a few weeks ago and been loving it. Is the THX mode in 2D and 3D calibrated at the factory or after? How do they calibrate these tv's? I have looked on the web and I have found nothing. lddude:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It is probably better than most of the other modes but it's not calibrated. It just contains the menu items that a professional would need to get your set calibrated. 

If you want it calibrated I would suggest using one of the calibrators that is a member here. You can find a list of them here. :T Keep in mind that some of them travel, also known as touring. While I've only had conversations with a couple of them, I know that most, if not all, of them have a very high reputation within the field.


----------



## JesseMiller (Nov 10, 2011)

So you are telling me that the 2D and 3D THX mode in my tv is not calebrated? Why are all the settings in my tv set to what they are set to like 10point IRE, gamma, color management system. All of these settings are set to make my picture look good. How can Panasonic put a THX on the front and not have the tv calebrated? This is false advertising.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I stand corrected. :hide:

THX certified displays *are* factory calibrated. However, the environment that it is calibrated in is probably very different from your environment. And this is the biggest factor that can effect video performance. Therefore, a follow up professional calibration is highly recommended.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Far as I know THX has always indicated the _ability and settings required_ to calibrate to THX and not a free calibration to those standards. Isnt that the case with THX certified AVRs with video processing?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

From the THX site:



> In the studio, every shadow, color and detail is carefully adjusted to deliver the right mood and impact. Only THX Certified plasmas, LCDs and projectors, featuring THX Movie Mode, let you recreate this experience at home with the push of a button.
> 
> *What Does It Mean To Be THX Certified?*
> 
> ...


So THX mode meets their requirements in the environment it was measured. Whether or not it would meet the standard in your environment is questionable.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

mechman said:


> From the THX site:
> 
> 
> 
> So THX mode meets their requirements in the environment it was measured. Whether or not it would meet the standard in your environment is questionable.


I guess that means a ST owner could copy these THX settings found in the GT into the custom setting of his ST and have the same calibration that comes standard in the GT model. Besides a couple of bezel changes, and an extra hdmi input, the extra preset with the THX calibration is the only difference between the ST and GT models (a $250 premium I might add). The VT that Jesse owns, on the other hand, is better hardware and _those_ built-in THX numbers (Im assuming) wouldnt help a ST owner simply because of that.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Copying settings from one set to another may give similar results, or it might not. It might get you in the ballpark, but it is a selection of settings, not a calibration. Calibration requires an external reference.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Not to mention that the panels are probably different, as well as the menus.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

mechman said:


> Not to mention that the panels are probably different, as well as the menus.


According to Panasonic only the VT gets the "Pro" panel.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

TypeA said:


> I guess that means a ST owner could copy these THX settings found in the GT into the custom setting of his ST and have the same calibration that comes standard in the GT model. Besides a couple of bezel changes, and an extra hdmi input, the extra preset with the THX calibration is the only difference between the ST and GT models (a $250 premium I might add). The VT that Jesse owns, on the other hand, is better hardware and _those_ built-in THX numbers (Im assuming) wouldnt help a ST owner simply because of that.


Copying settings from one tv to another of the same model most times will not work. To do it from a different model will never work. Trying to take the settings from one picture mode to another never works either as they are set up totally different from an engineering standpoint. For instance you can take the brightness and contrast settings from say sports mode and put them into cinema mode and you will have a different outcome. COntrast of "50" in one mode is different from contrast of "50" in another mode.
Do a search of the GT or VT model and look at before and after calibration results from THX mode. CNET is a good place to start.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

donnymac said:


> Copying settings from one tv to another of the same model most times will not work. To do it from a different model will never work. Trying to take the settings from one picture mode to another never works either as they are set up totally different from an engineering standpoint. For instance you can take the brightness and contrast settings from say sports mode and put them into cinema mode and you will have a different outcome. COntrast of "50" in one mode is different from contrast of "50" in another mode.
> Do a search of the GT or VT model and look at before and after calibration results from THX mode. CNET is a good place to start.


Very interesting. I figured the maximums and minimums for calibration settings are finite and as long as you transfer _all_ the settings from say 'vivid' to another adjustable preset the end results should be identical to the vivid preset. I also assumed the THX preset settings for the GT are the same for all GTs, same with the VTs _except_ they have the better "Pro" panel and THX calibration numbers for _that_ panel is going to be different than the GT.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

TypeA said:


> Very interesting. I figured the maximums and minimums for calibration settings are finite and as long as you transfer _all_ the settings from say 'vivid' to another adjustable preset the end results should be identical to the vivid preset. I also assumed the THX preset settings for the GT are the same for all GTs, same with the VTs _except_ they have the better "Pro" panel and THX calibration numbers for _that_ panel is going to be different than the GT.


Go to one of the other forums where people swap settings. Sometimes it is an improvemnt and sometimes not. Does it result in the same picture you would get from a real calibration whether it be DIY or PRO? No. I have done many calibrations on set where the owner has copied settings from someone else and thought he had a good picture. Not to say the picture was not good but after calibration there is a noticeable difference. Settings from the factory are also different specifically for the WB settings from set to set.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

TypeA said:


> Very interesting. I figured the maximums and minimums for calibration settings are finite and as long as you transfer _all_ the settings from say 'vivid' to another adjustable preset the end results should be identical to the vivid preset. I also assumed the THX preset settings for the GT are the same for all GTs, same with the VTs _except_ they have the better "Pro" panel and THX calibration numbers for _that_ panel is going to be different than the GT.


There are likely a variety of changes that do not necessarily able to be duplicated on various picture modes. Vivid modes on many sets have non-linear changes to gamma and gray scale and the ranges may not match at all with other modes. I don't have experience with these sets but I would not assume that you can duplicate settings in the various modes.

It is always best to learn what the adjustments do and learn to use several test disks rather than copying settings. Consider any settings you get just a starting point at best then tweak from there for your set and your environment and your preferences.


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

thx does come calibrated but for the rest of the pic you should get somebody to calibrate it for you.
thats why it has 10 point gamma and all that stuff


----------

